# Buying tires and wheels



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it cheaper to order tires & wheels online or try to find a local dealer?

All the web sites are all generally pretty close in price.


----------



## txboatpilot (Feb 18, 2013)

No tax online most of the time


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I found the best deal on line was much cheaper then anywhere around me


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ATV Mud Tires : ATV Tires : Cheap ATV Tire Kits : ITP Tires : Maxxis ATV Tires Free Shipping is who i would recommend  free shipping and great prices!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ good people's


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

yepp!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My wheels & tires came from Brent @ B&C Racing, sponsor on here. Good guy to deal with & great price/fast shipping on both my orders with him. He was also quick to handle a tire warranty issue I had.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep hes a good guy too


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I try to use Brent for all my stuff as well. When I can't get it from him I usually look toward Mud Throwers.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I use trax motorsports in west monroe la for all of my tires and wheels and also stuff for customers. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Glad I can help y'all out.


----------

